# Tire width on Roubaix



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone have any experience putting 28's on a Roubaix? I have a 2008 Roubaix and want to convert it to a winter/trail bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ptf said:


> Anyone have any experience putting 28's on a Roubaix? I have a 2008 Roubaix and want to convert it to a winter/trail bike.



I did 27mm Pave Vits on wide rims. Ultimately I wanted bigger tires for anything no paved. But @ 215 lbs and 6'+, a 28mm tire maybe be relatively a bigger tire for you if you are on a 54bike and 75 lb less than I. 

Having had a 2006 Roubiax, I would say it being a very compliant bike you don't have to worry too much about ride quality and Gators or something heavier may suite. I have a 32 Gator mounted on a narrow rim that is 29.4mm. Probably about the edge of what fits a Roubiax??


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

At some point I asked on the Specialized site and they told me that 28s would work fine.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have 28's on my 2014 Roubaix Comp. Plenty of clearance both on the fork and the stays.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

keifla123 said:


> I have 28's on my 2014 Roubaix Comp. Plenty of clearance both on the fork and the stays.



2008 is totally different frameset... FYI


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I had 28s on my 2007.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

True 28s will work on the 2008 (mine is the Elite) but I had to replace the Tectro with Shimano to make the front fit properly.
The later versions are made with wider clearances - up to 30mm or so. I run up to 31 mm (Conti 28 4ksii) on the 2014 SWorks.


----------



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

I have 105 brakes on my 2008 Comp - it looks tight, but I will give it a short.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

ptf said:


> I have 105 brakes on my 2008 Comp - it looks tight, but I will give it a short.


Keep in mind that sometimes a wider rim (inner width) makes the tire grow both ways.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ptf said:


> Anyone have any experience putting 28's on a Roubaix? I have a 2008 Roubaix and want to convert it to a winter/trail bike.


Getting it through the brakes is the first challenge. I have enough trouble with 25mm wide tires where the tires have to be deflated to make it through, even with the lever on the "open" position


----------



## ptf (Jul 19, 2008)

Just to wrap it up, I did bet 28's in there with room to spare. Panaracer Gravel tires to be exact. thanks for all the input.


----------

